# ttc naturally at 43 but v little cm and a lot of pain



## ducks34 (Jun 6, 2012)

hi, i hope this is not too  much information but....after an easy first baby, we are ttc naturally again but have been for some years.  (I am 43 and the issue is my ageing eggs.)  We ttc when the LH sticks etc indicate but I have so little cm that bms can be very painful which makes me reluctant to try more. I feel like our chances are reducing in a vicious circle. GP says nothing to be done and that "if he had a pound for every woman over 40 complaining about having little cm, he would be a rich man" etc. etc. 

Any advice, ladies?  DHEA? Anything else?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear ducks34

I don't have personal experience of this, but how about http://www.preseed.co.uk/? I think you will find posts about it on the FF website if you do a search.

PS: GPs - leave me speechless sometimes!!!

Good luck.   

Ellie

/links


----------



## Arianrhod (Dec 30, 2011)

What an extremely unhelpful GP!  I second Ellie's suggestion, I know several ladies who use PreSeed (I do myself, but not for lack of CM) and it works a treat.  There's also Conceive Plus, supposed to be equally as good.  Amazon sells both.


----------



## Arianrhod (Dec 30, 2011)

I meant to say, not to do with lack of CM but to do with your question about DHEA ... see http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287864.0 , I commented on DHEA use on there (I also take this).

There are also supplements that reportedly help with low levels of CM ... Evening Primrose Oil springs to mind, but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## ducks34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Many thanks, ladies, for these replies. 
I had heard of Pre Seed but was deterred by its extraordinary marketing campaign and apparent ability to pick up on any mention of it on internet sites so it could be positively pushed. If "real people" say it works and does not interfere with conception, that's great.

As a separate point, I wonder if there are any positive stories out there?


----------



## keenbean (May 11, 2012)

I've also been using preseed for a couple of months. Not pregnant yet but it certainly makes bms much more fun and less stressful for both of us. It is meant to help conception by mimicking cm and protecting the tadpoles!
I say go for it - nothing to lose  
Good luck
Keenbean x


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but it's sort of relevant. 
I'm now 48 and, like the OP, suffered with v little cm for a few years. We used Preseed and it certainly eased the pain but no luck with the babymaking. I also had terrible night sweats and my AF stopped completely, so we're now looking at donor egg conception.
However, the night sweats have recently stopped and, in the last week or so,  (TMI alert) I've started producing loads of cm - real ewcm - just like I used to get when I was getting regular AF. 
I'd be interested to know if anyone else has experienced this. Have I started ovulating again? Or is it just my body playing tricks on me?


----------



## ducks34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Cornwall, how extremely interesting. I would go for it. As you say, something has changed and I think the ewcm comes in response to oestrogen. Is it constant or cyclical? Could it correspond to ovulation. 

Separately, yesterday, I had just posted of my great grandmother who had a "last gasp" baby aged 49 (!) which was ten years after the penultimate child. I wonder if some extreme fertiltiy hits at that point but most women aren't ttc so will miss it. 

Maybe post a separate query in a more busy part of the forum?


----------



## AngeinParis (May 21, 2012)

I have heard that just before the menopause kicks in,your body does have a final fling!  I have a friend who got pregnant naturally with twins at the age of 45.  She swears it was her ovaries having their big farewell party!  Good luck!!!


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Funny you should mention that, as I do often wonder if all the BFP's/rave reviews you find by googling Preseed are actually 'real people'.  Im sure many of them are just posted for marketing purposes.  I does annoy me how its so expensive.  Surely, it can't be that expensive to produce.  I wish there were a cheaper alternative that you could get from the gp/over the counter. 

With regard to dryness, that can also be due to perimenopause, drop in estrogen. I suffer from it too, and I'm looking into HRT now.  I've also been getting dizzy and extremely tired, so it may well all be due to lack of sex hormones.


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a thought, re cervical mucus

Has anyone here in the UK been prescribed Femera from their gp as an alternative to Clomid?

Just interested to know, as I've had clomid in the past, but its not been successful due to drying up CM/causing thin lining.  Femera seems like a good alternative, but I'm guessing its only available on prescription in specialist fertility clinics or abroad?


----------



## Arianrhod (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm on Letrozole (which I believe is Femara in the US), not prescribed by my GP but by the consultant-who-shall-not-be-named, as are several women I know (all under the same consultant) so yes, it does get prescribed over here for fertility issues.


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you   When I asked my GP (whos pretty useless!) he just said no, Clomid is the only thing they offer.  There's nothing else, except going to a fertility clinic privately.  
When I go to the hospital next time I will ask the consultant there about Letrozole and see what she says.  Not holding out much hope, because I would of thought she would of been familiar with it and possibly suggested it last time I went and complained of Clomid not working for me.  

x


----------



## Arianrhod (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know if it's of any use, but I just heard from another lady who is on the same superovulation programme as I am with the same consultant that she was advised by our consultant that Clomid is not much use for ladies over 35.  She is also 41, she had been on Clomid with another consultant and it had done absolutely nothing for her.  She's now on Letrozole.


----------



## Bubalu (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm one of those people that got pregnant on the first use of Conceive Plus (the cheaper preseed) after 16 months with no success. Unfortunately I suffered a loss afterwards and but conceived again 2 times quite quickly after using it. I'm still using it though and now it doesn't seem to be the miracle BFP maker anymore. Perhaps I'm using it a little more sparingly now though. 

I've not tried it but there was for a while a lot of talk about using cough medicine (I think the chesty cough type) that contains guaifenesin to increase CM. It's in many supermarket cough mixtures.


----------



## ducks34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Many thanks ladies for all these replies. (I haven't been on the site for ages and thought I would get a notice if anyone posted on my thread - wrong!) 
Bubalu, So desperately sorry to read of your losses. So sorry. Have you been tested for immunes in addition to all the NHS will cover? Have you read Dr Beer's book? If you don't mind my asking, how old are you?


----------

